# SONIC Studio alternative?



## 2k9 (Mar 17, 2021)

Good day,

I'm currently using an ASUS Mainboard (ALC 1220 + SupremeFX) but may want to upgrade to another Socket -> Brand.
I really like the SONIC Studio, especially the MIC equalizer, therefore I'm just wanted to ask if there is way to keep using that application when changing to another brand.

Or is there a similar or equally software out there without any manufacturer requirement?


----------



## Hearick (Mar 18, 2021)

2k9 said:


> Good day,
> 
> I'm currently using an ASUS Mainboard (ALC 1220 + SupremeFX) but may want to upgrade to another Socket -> Brand.
> I really like the SONIC Studio, especially the MIC equalizer, therefore I'm just wanted to ask if there is way to keep using that application when changing to another brand.
> ...


If you want to use  Sonic Studio app, you coukd install Alan Finoty's modded realtek driver 

It have an option to install a working version of Sonic Studio (APO 3 or 4) or Nahimic (APO3 only). You can install Creative app (but not the Command one because it does not accept Creative's realtek drivers) and Dolby Atmos.

I hope this answer helped you 

P.S : If you only want deselect everything except Sonic Studio (it's automaticaly selected to Sonic Studio APO 4).


----------

